# Great start to my season.



## bassboy1 (Jun 16, 2007)

This past week I spent at Boy Scout summer camp. We basically go to the council camp, work to earn merit badges, and have a lot of fun. Well, there are a couple ponds on this camp, and in past years, I have managed 1 or 2 fish from there. This year, I threw a YUM Houdini 6" finesse green pumpkin worm the whole time. Started out with a 3/16 oz. weight, but removed it and the bite heated up more. I knew that it was gonna be a good week, when I caught a keeper on my second cast! I managed to get about 30 minutes each day, from Tuesday until Friday, and pulled eleven keepers out. Along with a couple dinks, but those don't count. My buddy pulled 9 keepers. 
Since October, I have been fishing less than 10 times, and have pulled nothing in any of them. So, I guess you could call this a great start to the season. 
Unfortunately, I don't have any pictures. I have never been into picture taking, so I generally don't carry a camera, and all the leaders who had cameras, were nowhere near during free time. 
All the keepers I caught were a few ounces over a pound, with one close to 2 pounds, but I doubt it was quite there. (I should keep a scale in the tacklebag. 

When I got home, Jimmy's worms awaited, so I cannot wait to try them, but I am leaving tomorrow to go to Philmont scout ranch, and will not be back until July 3rd.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 16, 2007)

Got to get a Camera - fish pics are cool!


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 17, 2007)

esquired said:


> Got to get a Camera - fish pics are cool!




Very true!! Unless you for get it like I did yesterday :roll:. 


Great story bassboy1 and I think you will be very happy with Jimmy's worms :wink: 



fishnfever


----------



## Jim (Jun 18, 2007)

Its good to get out and fish isnt it? Even though they are small, they are still fish. Good job!


----------

